# What a great forum to discuss your displeasure with taurus !!!!



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

It is very refreshing for me to be able to post my negative feelings and personal bad experience with Taurus. I was a member of another popular forum that I will not mention but it had the word Taurus in it and claimed that they had no affiliation with Taurus. Well maybe so but they would close your threads and ban you for posting anything negative about Taurus . The administrators were totally one sided in favor of Taurus. That is why I cxl'd my subscription with them and came here to get some honest feedback. With Taurus you get what you pay for. A $200 gun is just that . The quality control suck's as well as their customer service dept. I believe that Cs and Taurus in general do not give a damn or give an ounce of thought into improving any of it . It is the European mentality.They sell guns because they are inexpensive .


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Livingthedream said:


> ...It is the European mentality...


Taurus is Brazilian (with offices here as well). It is not European.

There are cheap guns which work pretty well, for a while at least.
For instance, Hi-Point pistols seem to be functional and accurate, although nobody is certain how well the zinc alloy of which they're made will last.

Taurus's problem seems to be a matter of quality control...or, rather, the lack thereof.
Their designs are innovative and even interesting, but they are very poorly executed.
Self-defense pistols should not be as defective and unreliable as Taurus guns presently are.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ya get what ya pay for still holds true........ Taurus indeed has a bad track record..... Every weapon made has most likely had some complaints but it is the number of complaints that kills Taurus as being reputable........


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

I did not realize Taurus was the manufacturer of the Hi Point weaponry.
I sold my Hi Point .45 .... not because of malfunctions, just wasn't consistent shooting it !!!
And that boiled down to not practicing enough, cost of ammo was the reason.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

ybnorml said:


> I did not realize Taurus was the manufacturer of the Hi Point weaponry...


Taurus isn't. They have nothing to do with one-another.
I didn't write that they were related.

I wrote only that Hi-Point pistols were cheap, but good (at least for a while).
They are *not* made by Taurus.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think with Taurus it's a hit or miss situation. I've owned two of their S&W clone revolvers, 85 and 605. (I won't swear to the model numbers). They were fine. Both were snubbie, 38spl and 357. 

I'm not trying to overcome the Taurus rep, just putting out an example of 'not all their stuff is junk'. I'd own another one of those again. Their big pistols? Maybe not. But my buddies seem to have good luck with their revolvers.

FWIW!


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

My bad Steve....read between the lines when I shouldn't have.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Spike12 said:


> *I think with Taurus it's a hit or miss situation.* I've owned two of their S&W clone revolvers, 85 and 605...They were fine...I'm not trying to overcome the Taurus rep, just putting out an example of '*not all their stuff is junk*'...[emphasis added]


That's it, exactly: "Not all their stuff is junk."
But the problem remains: How does the buyer determine, ahead of time, which particular sample of Taurus's manufacture will be functional and useful, and which sample will be defective? If one buys a particular model of Taurus revolver, how is the buyer to choose which one gun of the three in the shop's stock to accept?
And then there's the problem of Taurus's customer service: They're so swamped with defective samples returned for repair that they're not going to get to yours for a long time. On top of that, owners report (on this forum) that Taurus Customer Service is unresponsive.

So, according to owners' reports, buying a Taurus gun is like participating in a craps shoot. Are you going to get a seven or an eleven (a fully functional gun) on your first roll? Or will you accidentally buy a defective product, and crap out? Even if the odds are 50-50, it's a bad bet.
And then there's the supplementary question: Why would anyone want to take a chance like that, when buying a self-defense weapon?


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a couple of Taurus revolvers, a Raging Bull in 454 casull, and a Tracker 22lr/22mag. Both have been reliable handguns, and because of my experience with them I would probably not hesitate to buy another one of their revolvers. I also have S&Ws & Colts as well. All of my revolvers have their particular uses. 

Having said that, I don't think I would gamble on their semi-auto line due to the inconsistencies that have been well documented. I figure there are many, many other manufacturers with way better track records.

Not bashing, just sayin'!


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That's it, exactly: "Not all their stuff is junk."
> But the problem remains: How does the buyer determine, ahead of time, which particular sample of Taurus's manufacture will be functional and useful, and which sample will be defective? If one buys a particular model of Taurus revolver, how is the buyer to choose which one gun of the three in the shop's stock to accept?
> .........................
> And then there's the supplementary question: Why would anyone want to take a chance like that, when buying a self-defense weapon?


Well, isn't that the case whenever you buy ANYTHING? Really?

I would guess if you're looking for a self defense gun, looking at guns in the "lower price/questionable reputation" catagory is not the _best_ place to start. But then, taking a new gun out of the box and not testing it out to qualify it before staking your life on it is equally foolish. My CCW guns usually go through 200+ rounds before I'll give them the job, more if they have ANY problems.

Picking which one to take from dealer's stock? I wish people would take time to do that. It would certainly reduce the number of posts from guys whining about their new guns AFTER they get them home when they FINALLY take a good look at them.

Really, if you feel that buying a Taurus product is that much a crap shot, clearly Taurus isn't the brand for you. It's a free country, for a limited time only.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Spike12 said:


> ...It's a free country, for a limited time only.


 :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

It seems there are far more complaints with Taurus' semi automatics than revolvers...............


----------



## ginelmore (Mar 20, 2016)

No complaints from me on Taurus sent my 3 recall gun in and got 3 new one back to me that is good customer service


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

My son had bought a P92AF which is the Beretta M9 clone primarily-from a pawn shop,when we broke it down to clean we found a chip out of the frame under the area the barrel rests on-to make a long story short Taurus replaced the pistol with a brand new model-of which I shoot to this day-this one is of good quality and my son was treated very well by Taurus-So I guess a lot of the bad rep is hit or miss at times.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

It really is all hit or miss with any manufacturer. Nowadays with most every manufacturer following the same types of practices, errors are less frequent and they are caught in production more frequently, but they still happen occasionally. I've known all kinds of junk or all types of products of all types of manufacturers, and then there has been some stuff that just runs like a top and thrives on neglect.

I haven't put anywhere nearly enough rounds through any of my weapons to bother trusting them for EDC. I know how my luck runs (bad), and it would be the ONE time I'd need to use a weapon that it would mess up and I'd get gakked. For me, I need to be able to put at least 1,000 rounds without a single failure of any sort to trust a weapon. If it fouls up, it goes in for repair, and the round count starts back to zero. Right now, I don't have any weapon I trust, even though I am fond of them all.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

ginelmore said:


> No complaints from me on Taurus sent my 3 recall gun in and got 3 new one back to me that is good customer service


I hope you're kidding

:anim_lol: that's funny lol.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

Yeah, if a product is recalled and the manufacturer rectifies the situation, that's the MINIMUM they are supposed to do. I wouldn't be giving them praise for doing what they are supposed to. That's like giving out trophies for participation.


----------



## danray48 (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a 85 polymer 38, that I carry often, I love how light it is. I also own a Judge for house only. I probably would not buy a Taurus semi not for experience, just because of their reputation. I've changed my post 2 times, because I forget, that I made a deal with a friend, on a truck trade, and I got him to throw in a pretty new 45/410 rifle that I haven't shot yet. Dang, I guess I own 3 Taurus revolvers.


----------



## ginelmore (Mar 20, 2016)

pic said:


> I hope you're kidding
> 
> :anim_lol: that's funny lol.


Not kidding my new Pt 809 works GREAT as do the two PT140G2's I got. y do you have to be a ass


----------



## ginelmore (Mar 20, 2016)

I found this forum with all the different brands of handguns S & W , Ruger, Beretta, EAA, Taurus , Glock and others all of which I have and my wife will tell you I have way too many. I came on to the Taurus forum and I seen someone talking about his experience with his Taurus gun and Taurus c.s. and that is great that is the experience he had. I put on my experience with my 3 recall guns and getting new ones back to replace them, I got an uncalled for smart alec response. As I look through this forum in other spots I basically see the same 3-4 people giving smart alec responses to anything they don't seem to like. I guess this is my 5th post on here and to the moderator of this forum you can see who the people are who are the know it alls on here. If this is how you operate your forum you can discontinue my membership on it. I don't want anything to do with forums that think they are all high and mighty and look down on other people just because of the guns you own. There are plenty of other places to go to get info and I hope other people do what I do. Glen


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ginelmore said:


> I found this forum with all the different brands of handguns S & W , Ruger, Beretta, EAA, Taurus , Glock and others all of which I have and my wife will tell you I have way too many. I came on to the Taurus forum and I seen someone talking about his experience with his Taurus gun and Taurus c.s. and that is great that is the experience he had. I put on my experience with my 3 recall guns and getting new ones back to replace them, I got an uncalled for smart alec response. As I look through this forum in other spots I basically see the same 3-4 people giving smart alec responses to anything they don't seem to like. I guess this is my 5th post on here and to the moderator of this forum you can see who the people are who are the know it alls on here. If this is how you operate your forum you can discontinue my membership on it. I don't want anything to do with forums that think they are all high and mighty and look down on other people just because of the guns you own. There are plenty of other places to go to get info and I hope other people do what I do. Glen


Bye.

Look, people can disagree all they want, they can look down or up, or sideways or keep their eyes screwed shut for all I care.

As long as they don't act like complete ass holes and attack the argument and not the person (like how you attacked the poster you're talking about by calling him names) I really don't care. The forum rules are pretty easy to find and to follow.

You can talk smack about any gun I own. I'm adult enough to either agree or disagree without acting like a bitch about it. One of my favorite gun smith's talks smack on HKs every chance he gets, I value his opinions and experiences, however on that topic I do not agree and yet we're still friends.

We're talking guns here folks, not insulting heritage and whether or not one knows who his father is.

If people would be as invested in their skill and training as they are their investment in a tool the world would be a better place.

I think Taurus sucks. It's not an insult, it's just the way I feel about an particular product based on the experiences of myself and a few others who's opinions I value.

I think the Judge is a ridiculous concept, I think the S&W Governor is even more so.

Do I think less of the people that buy them? Sometimes, but not typically.

If you tell me you want to buy a Taurus and nothing but a Taurus, I'll help you pick the right one. But if you're up for options, I'd steer you toward something else.

As for this forum, they are not spectate forums re: Glock, S&W, KelTec etc.

THIS IS ONE FORUM AND THE MEMBERS ARE WELCOME TO POST IN WHICH EVER SUB-FORUM THEY PLEASE....

....provided they do so in accordance to the forum rules.

I try to be more hands off as a staff member where moderation is concerned. Unless there is an outright personal attack or other clear rule violation I let it go.

Even when people have been less than civil to me I give them plenty of room to straighten up. Plenty of people have disagreed with me on topics and they're still here.

As far as removing you from the forum and discontinuing your membership, no.

If you don't like it here, exercise some discipline and just don't come back.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ginelmore said:


> I found this forum with all the different brands of handguns S & W , Ruger, Beretta, EAA, Taurus , Glock and others all of which I have and my wife will tell you I have way too many. I came on to the Taurus forum and I seen someone talking about his experience with his Taurus gun and Taurus c.s. and that is great that is the experience he had. I put on my experience with my 3 recall guns and getting new ones back to replace them, I got an uncalled for smart alec response. As I look through this forum in other spots I basically see the same 3-4 people giving smart alec responses to anything they don't seem to like. I guess this is my 5th post on here and to the moderator of this forum you can see who the people are who are the know it alls on here. If this is how you operate your forum you can discontinue my membership on it. I don't want anything to do with forums that think they are all high and mighty and look down on other people just because of the guns you own. There are plenty of other places to go to get info and I hope other people do what I do. Glen


The fact that you had 3 guns recalled is not a good thing, regardless of whether you received new ones in return. That fact alone just reinforces and legitimizes why so many people do not speak very highly of Taurus. At least for me I'd be very skeptical as to whether the new ones were any better than the ones that were recalled. If they aren't? Then I guess you'll just have to send them back too which after awhile would get very tiresome and somewhat time consuming. There have been just too many people that have had issues with Taurus' products, including yourself, that is an undeniable fact. Unless of course you do not mind buying faulty guns that are recalled and then having to send them back. Not to mention if one so happens to fail at the worst possible moment. One of the purposes of forum's such as this one is to inform people about all different types of firearms. I'd be willing to guess that many who log on to forums such as this one are first time gun owners wanting to be steered in the right direction before making a purchase. A lot of us feel obligated to provide them with accurate information that is based on years of experience with all types of handguns. The good, the bad, and the ugly.

It seems that most of the complaints that are posted are of Taurus' both their products and customer service. Sure, there are people who love Taurus firearms. Unfortunately, most take it personally when they hear all of the complaints that others have had with them. There's no reason one should be offended. No one's looking to put down or insult others for purchasing what many consider to be an inferior product. I'm sure that most of us have at one time or the other bought an inferior product and later on regretted it. As I've mentioned before they are like buying tools from Harbor Freight. They are okay for occasional use, but you're not going to find them in too many automotive shops or professional mechanics' tool box. However using a firearm is a lot different than having a wrench break in half or a ratchet fail. When something goes wrong it could cause serious injury or even be fatal not only to the shooter but to those that are around them.

Oh by the way don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> Bye.
> 
> Look, people can disagree all they want, they can look down or up, or sideways or keep their eyes screwed shut for all I care.
> 
> ...


Excellent post! Hey, what's wrong with the Governor?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

desertman said:


> Excellent post! Hey, what's wrong with the Governor?
> 
> View attachment 2211


The entire concept is a joke (in my humble opinion) beyond a novelty item.

The Governor even more so with the ability to fire .45ACP....

The capacity of a 3" 1911 in the footprint of a 5" 1911 with less muzzle velocity than the 3" 1911 (cylinder size vs cartridge)

....but that's all topic for another thread.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> Excellent post! Hey, what's wrong with the Governor?


Well, for one thing, ours is a Progressive.
He's also pro-Hillary.

What about yours?

:smt083


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> The entire concept is a joke (in my humble opinion) beyond a novelty item.
> 
> The Governor even more so with the ability to fire .45ACP....
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree regarding the .45ACP. The Governor is also pretty bulky for concealed carry in which case there are many other semi auto's that are better suited for the task. However, it can't be beat with .410 shotshells for hiking out in the middle of the desert especially where rattlesnakes are plentiful. It's light enough and better than carrying a .410 shotgun especially when you're in some pretty rough terrain. However that it is a very limited and niche market. I could never recommend one as one's only handgun.







In places such as this, where a long gun is too cumbersome and slower to get into action. Especially when you're carrying other items especially water and plenty of it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, for one thing, ours is a Progressive.
> He's also pro-Hillary.
> 
> What about yours?
> ...


Originally, I thought "VA Marine" was referring to some one like "Ill Duce" the governor of New York until I read S&W.

Our's is a Conservative. So far so good. I don't think he's endorsed anyone yet. However it won't be the pathological lying bitch from Arkansas or the little commie from Vermont. That I can be certain of.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

desertman said:


> Yeah, I agree regarding the .45ACP. The Governor is also pretty bulky for concealed carry in which case there are many other semi auto's that are better suited for the task. However, it can't be beat with .410 shotshells for hiking out in the middle of the desert especially where rattlesnakes are plentiful. It's light enough and better than carrying a .410 shotgun especially when you're in some pretty rough terrain. However that it is a very limited and niche market. I could never recommend one as one's only handgun.
> View attachment 2212
> 
> In places such as this, where a long gun is too cumbersome and slower to get into action. Especially when you're carrying other items especially water.


I'd rather have a proper .357 or larger and snake shot followed up with some quality JHPs or some serious lead.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> I'd rather have a proper .357 or larger and snake shot followed up with some quality JHPs or some serious lead.


No, that's not the only gun I carry out there. I never go anywhere without a .45 semi auto with as you say some serious lead. The Governor in a shoulder holster and a G30 or HK45C on my belt along with a coupla' extra mags.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm gettin' too old to carry that much steel and lead!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

ginelmore said:


> No complaints from me on Taurus sent my 3 recall gun in and got 3 new one back to me that is good customer service


You should head over to taurusarmed.net you will fit in perfectly. They are in total denial that Taurus firearms are sub par.


----------



## thehangman59 (Mar 28, 2016)

I liked the comment not because it was "smart alec" but because you got replaced 3 of the guns you are counting on? Someone needs to speak up about this kind of thing. Sales revolve around value and customer service period. If you make a bad product and don't fix it, pretty soon nobody buys one. People speaking out and pitching a bitch is what changes that. If Taurus doesn't get there act together on the semi's they will get stuck selling revolvers and Win clones. It would seem it would be easier to raise the quality control, rather than deal with a army of pissed off customers, or the family's of dead dudes that counted on their pistols.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

The sad thing is I doubt Taurus really gives a damn. Their lack of improvement in every area is proof. They are counting on all the newbies and low cost to sell potentially dangerous and sub par semi's. Listen, there is a reason why most gun shops do not carry Taurus semi's and do not speak highly of Taurus. They advertise lifetime warranty but neglect to mention that shipping is only covered for 90 day's. If you have a issue you are responsible to pay in upwards of $80 dollars for overnight shipping and in my case have to wait not weeks but several months for your repair to be completed.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

thehangman59 said:


> I liked the comment not because it was "smart alec" but because you got replaced 3 of the guns you are counting on? Someone needs to speak up about this kind of thing. Sales revolve around value and customer service period. If you make a bad product and don't fix it, pretty soon nobody buys one. People speaking out and pitching a bitch is what changes that. If Taurus doesn't get there act together on the semi's they will get stuck selling revolvers and Win clones. It would seem it would be easier to raise the quality control, rather than deal with a army of pissed off customers, or the family's of dead dudes that counted on their pistols.


Don't forget that it took them 6 months to replace the guns.   



ginelmore said:


> I ship 3 recall guns in to Taurus the 3rd week of Aug 2015 I got my 3 new guns the first week of March 2 PT 140 G2 & a PT 809


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello every one new to this forum, but reading this post I must say Thank You, I thought I was being stupid not trusting taurus I,m glad I found this posting. I was on Taurus Armed but I ques if you don't like Taurus products you don't be long there. I've been waiting 2 months for a simple safety trigger get the same response part on back order so I called and asked when the order was placed they told me 2-29-16, so how can you trust a gun that you can't trust the CS for that company, they are being told what to say so we all know who's lying the company trying to hide something. Just so you know I bought my gun on Dec. 8 it broke the end of Jan. less then 2 months so they have it longer then I own it. Sorry about the rant but it felt good.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

joepolo said:


> Hello every one new to this forum, but reading this post I must say Thank You, I thought I was being stupid not trusting taurus I,m glad I found this posting. I was on Taurus Armed but I ques if you don't like Taurus products you don't be long there. I've been waiting 2 months for a simple safety trigger get the same response part on back order so I called and asked when the order was placed they told me 2-29-16, so how can you trust a gun that you can't trust the CS for that company, they are being told what to say so we all know who's lying the company trying to hide something. Just so you know I bought my gun on Dec. 8 it broke the end of Jan. less then 2 months so they have it longer then I own it. Sorry about the rant but it felt good.


Welcome joe. I was a senior member at Taurus armed. I am in the same boat waiting for a trigger safety blade. You can vent here as much as you please. GREAT FORUM. I saw your post on Taurusarmed . I told smokewagon to cxl my subscription because the moderators consider all complaints as Taurus bashing. They are so one sided it is pathetic. They only want to read positive posts and nothing that is negative.
Ps. I am also from Pa.
I noticed they have changed the name of one of their threads from: Taurus complaints to Taurus production problems.
My guess is makes it look better for their forum so as to cut down on complaints of Taurus firearms. Try as they may there is a storm on the horizon. With all the new replacement G2's being sent out there will be whole lot more complaints. I posted there about 10 months ago that I was afraid that Taurus was going to fumble the ball with them trying to speed up manufacturing to replace all the affected guns from the recall and that quality and quality control would suffer.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

ginelmore said:


> Not kidding my new Pt 809 works GREAT as do the two PT140G2's I got. y do you have to be a ass


I actually thought you were making a joke about returning three Taurus guns because they had issues. 
Sorry ,, I thought I was laughing with you, not against you, my apologies 
:smt1099


----------



## jimisbell (Mar 29, 2016)

I feel like *ginelmore*. Too often there is always someone to tear down the other gun/guy/whatever. I own several guns that are said to be junk, three Taurus and three Cobras, and several foreign military guns (including AKs and SKSs). They say an AR can put all three rounds thru the same hole and an AK spreads them around. Well, if you are in a battle situation, I think you would rather have your opponent bleeding from three 30 cal holes than from just ONE 22 cal hole....right? If you dont have the ability to take care of your guns and make improvements on them, then maybe you shouldnt have a gun?

I found the same attitude in cars and airplanes. I always owned the "orphans" because they were innovative, inexpensive (because of the press), and very fixable. Once fixed they were perfect transportation. The nice thing about the "orphans" is that you already know EXACTLY what needs to be fixed or improved because there are so many naysayers out there ready to complain without offering solutions.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

i surely wouldn't fly in an airplane built by Taurus.

But that's just me, sorry
:smt033


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jimisbell said:


> I feel like *ginelmore*. Too often there is always someone to tear down the other gun/guy/whatever. I own several guns that are said to be junk, three Taurus and three Cobras, and several foreign military guns (including AKs and SKSs). They say an AR can put all three rounds thru the same hole and an AK spreads them around. Well, if you are in a battle situation, I think you would rather have your opponent bleeding from three 30 cal holes than from just ONE 22 cal hole....right? If you dont have the ability to take care of your guns and make improvements on them, then maybe you shouldnt have a gun?
> 
> I found the same attitude in cars and airplanes. I always owned the "orphans" because they were innovative, inexpensive (because of the press), and very fixable. Once fixed they were perfect transportation. The nice thing about the "orphans" is that you already know EXACTLY what needs to be fixed or improved because there are so many naysayers out there ready to complain without offering solutions.


Going to go out on limb here and guess guess you haven't been in combat.

Do yourself a favor, stick to defending Taurus and other guns and leave the suppositions of Military tactics out.


----------



## jimisbell (Mar 29, 2016)

Gone.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm beginning to like this thread.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Is there no way to delete my own post?

I'll just add my 2 bits.

Well I have a Governor And like it, but I am also too old to carry it and the ammo far. Home use only.

I have a couple Taurus and yes even a Phoenix Arms 22, mine seem to work so I like 'em. I guess I'm blessed!

(The Phoenix Arms is a pain to field strip.) I prefer the name bands though Colt S&W Beretta, ... 
But you never no until you try something else.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

VAMarine said:


> I'm beginning to like this thread.


Me thinks that Taurus thread is going to become very popular. A lot of newbies buying up the new G2's at $200 and having lots of problems with them.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I think I'll agree with you on that, it's amazing if you go to the Taurus forum it's always the same people that say it's the best don't bash them, they must not of ever had to talk with the cs of the company, all they do is lie to you cause they have no clue. For example broken safety trigger couple weeks ago on back order, asked when they placed the order 2-29-16, wtf, how would they even know they were on back order if they didn't even order them. Still waiting for mine to come back to me 8 weeks and counting.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Just was reading some threads there and it is so obvious that the moderators try and bait people with legitimate complaints and problems so they can ban them and lock the threads. Taurus is so screwed up right now. They have created one problem after another for their consumers. Most of the members there are in total denial of this fact.
How can you be ok with having to send your recalled gun in to be told you will not be getting it back and have to wait 6 to 8 months in some cases 1 yr for a replacement and when you finally receive out of the blue because their web sight repair status never updates it breaks within 400 or 500 round and then have to send it back and have to wait another 3 to 4 months for them to get the part in and repair it. Think most of those members there are in a coma.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

joepolo said:


> I think I'll agree with you on that, it's amazing if you go to the Taurus forum it's always the same people that say it's the best don't bash them, they must not of ever had to talk with the cs of the company, all they do is lie to you cause they have no clue. For example broken safety trigger couple weeks ago on back order, asked when they placed the order 2-29-16, wtf, how would they even know they were on back order if they didn't even order them. Still waiting for mine to come back to me 8 weeks and counting.


Careful joe that last post might get you banned. Lol . I am sure smokewagon or quiksdraw will be along shortly to try and bait you.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

What is this TaurusArmed lol


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I stay away from Taurus. If you gave me one for FREE i'd get rid of it. Shot a friends it was OK but having heard and read too many factual bad stories I don't want any part of them.


----------



## TarHeelnAtl (Feb 15, 2016)

Would like to know how you got them back. Sent in the 40 S&W semi for replacement in Sept 2015. Was told 4 to 6 months. Then 2 months later was told to send them the FFL that would receive the weapon. Upon follow up they said the time line was now 4 to 6 months from FFL information. now at the end of that 6 month period, they say there is no ETA on replacement. It is totally open ended. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

joepolo said:


> What is this TaurusArmed lol


Are you not a member there? There is a Joepolo at TaurusArmed with same problem you have.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

TarHeelnAtl said:


> Would like to know how you got them back. Sent in the 40 S&W semi for replacement in Sept 2015. Was told 4 to 6 months. Then 2 months later was told to send them the FFL that would receive the weapon. Upon follow up they said the time line was now 4 to 6 months from FFL information. now at the end of that 6 month period, they say there is no ETA on replacement. It is totally open ended. Your help is appreciated.


I was one of a few that sent my Pt MillPro in as soon as I became aware of the law suit and recall. I received a replacement G2 with in about 4 months. It is taking much longer now. I think that Taurus is more concerned with selling the guns meant for replacement rather than send them to customers waiting for their replacements. Taurus has to come up with a lot of capital. They have to pay out millions of dollars and absorb the costs of all the guns being returned for replacement and guns that have defects because of their very poor quality control. Taurus's stock has plummeted in the past year or so. Wish I could give you some good news but at this point it is a waiting game.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Ha Ha just got banned from Taurusarmed and i wasn't even bashing


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

joepolo said:


> Ha Ha just got banned from Taurusarmed and i wasn't even bashing


Told you. The thread got locked to.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Yea you were right guess they didn't like me telling them other 2 guys to come to this forum. It's to bad there was a couple people there that under stood but not the guy who got me banned, must not believe in the 1st amendment, just what he thinks is important is all he wants on his forums.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

joepolo said:


> Yea you were right guess they didn't like me telling them other 2 guys to come to this forum. It's to bad there was a couple people there that under stood but not the guy who got me banned, must not believe in the 1st amendment, just what he thinks is important is all he wants on his forums.


The 1st amendment doesn't apply to privately owned forums.

I'm glad you guys are liking it here, but other fourums' drama really has no place here.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Ok i'll pay more attention to my posts. I'm glad I could vent a little more here than other places, Thanks


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

VAMarine said:


> The 1st amendment doesn't apply to privately owned forums.
> 
> I'm glad you guys are liking it here, but other fourums' drama really has no place here.


VAMarine did not realize these forums were all privately owned. That totally explains a lot .
Enjoy this forum over most.


----------

